
AMC Theatres launches streaming service in latest blow to Netflix - hhs
https://www.marketwatch.com/story/amc-theatres-launches-streaming-service-in-latest-blow-to-netflix-2019-10-15
======
RoyTyrell
I'm all for competition in the marketplace, just as I'm not likely to give up
Netflix I'm also not likely to start paying for any other streaming service
out there. I use Netflix and Amazon Prime not because I'm in love with the
companies but because I like the price point and selection.

I would consider a proper Netflix competitor that can offer a wide variety,
including films and series from other and "indie" creators, and no
commercials. Until then I will keep Netflix.

